# Money! exchange / sending



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone

So here is the problem that only your minds can solve!!

We live in a nice flat but our landlord won't take LE we get almost all of the amount in Dollars but it's changing LE into USD that's the issue anyone know a that doesn't mean we loss the best of 500Le in the process!

Also sending money to the UK is there anyway to send sterling as I always have to change sterling into USD then send so loss out twice. (It's almost better to do a return flight almost!!)

Any advice as always a great help


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I think legally, the landlord should accept egypt pounds, though of course they want dollars. You could consult a lawyer on the issue. I got lucky and found a landlord who accepted egypt pounds,so my rent has actually decreased in usd during the current economic instability . There are plenty of empty flats at the moment, the landlord should make a deal.


As for exchange rates, you can open a usd account at the bank, such as CIB, then you are able to change to egypt pounds when needed.


----------



## Cris45 (Nov 11, 2013)

Getting Forex out of Egypt is quite hard so most Egyptians will be only too pleased if you offer to transfer money from your UK account to one of their accounts outside of the country. I have done this to USA and Canada without any problems. You could even ask for a discount on the rent seeing as you will get a better exchange rate than they can get. Every Egyptian has friends and family overseas so it is very likely possible.

As said above getting a local dollar account is possible to which you can also transfer money from UK. For transfers I use Currencyfair which works out at less than 0.5% commission. Others such as HiFX are better than bank transfers but more expensive. It takes a week to set up and you will need an address in UK to get a posted password.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> I think legally, the landlord should accept egypt pounds, though of course they want dollars. You could consult a lawyer on the issue. I got lucky and found a landlord who accepted egypt pounds,so my rent has actually decreased in usd during the current economic instability . There are plenty of empty flats at the moment, the landlord should make a deal.
> 
> 
> As for exchange rates, you can open a usd account at the bank, such as CIB, then you are able to change to egypt pounds when needed.


presuming you have a dual language(it's a legal obligation for foreign tenants) rental contract and the rent is in egyptian pounds 

he cannot refuse l.e. Also the contract should be registered at the local police station by him.


----------

